# Bringing a cat to the UAE from Australia



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone done this on their own, or does anyone know what the procedure and the cost is. There are companies who do it, like Jetpets, but they are asking as much as AUD $3000 to do it! There is a notice in the UAE Embassy's website in Canberra that reads as follows:

_*Taking Pets to UAE
If you want to take a pet during your residence period in the United Arab Emirates, you need to take a letter from a Veterinary Authority in Australia or New Zealand about the past and present health history of the pet. 
Once you arrive at the airport, the UAE Quarantine Authority may keep the pet for one or more days to examine its health situation before they hand it to you. *_

Can anyone help with this pls and the money I'll save we can have them for drinks! 

Thanks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> Has anyone done this on their own, or does anyone know what the procedure and the cost is. There are companies who do it, like Jetpets, but they are asking as much as AUD $3000 to do it! There is a notice in the UAE Embassy's website in Canberra that reads as follows:
> 
> _*Taking Pets to UAE
> If you want to take a pet during your residence period in the United Arab Emirates, you need to take a letter from a Veterinary Authority in Australia or New Zealand about the past and present health history of the pet.
> ...



We used Dogtainers so I can only tell you the bit I had to do. You have to get the cat vaccinated against rabies and then a month later, get a blood test to prove that the vaccination has worked. (In fact, it might be 3 months later??) These have to be done by an AQIS authorised vet. For me, this meant a 2 and half hour drive. Ring AQIS and they might be able to help you. Our cat arrived in the morning and was delivered to us that afternoon.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

There are many stray cats around the streets here so just grab one when you arrive and save your troubles ..


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks, I'll see what I can find


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

feline friends should be able to offer advice too.


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

flossie said:


> We used Dogtainers so I can only tell you the bit I had to do. You have to get the cat vaccinated against rabies and then a month later, get a blood test to prove that the vaccination has worked. (In fact, it might be 3 months later??) These have to be done by an AQIS authorised vet. For me, this meant a 2 and half hour drive. Ring AQIS and they might be able to help you. Our cat arrived in the morning and was delivered to us that afternoon.


Flossie thanks for the tip. Dogtainers are much cheaper than Jetpets (1:3). I figures out that I can take my cat to the AQUIS vet to do all the vaccinations and get the health certificate, then when I get there (the cat still being in Oz), I should be able to get the import permit from the relevant Dept. and send it back to Oz so Dogtainers can ship the cat. Am I thinking right here?

Ali thanks for the help, you may mind my cat when I am away for holidays


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> Flossie thanks for the tip. Dogtainers are much cheaper than Jetpets (1:3). I figures out that I can take my cat to the AQUIS vet to do all the vaccinations and get the health certificate, then when I get there (the cat still being in Oz), I should be able to get the import permit from the relevant Dept. and send it back to Oz so Dogtainers can ship the cat. Am I thinking right here?
> 
> Ali thanks for the help, you may mind my cat when I am away for holidays


Apart from the AQIS vaccine and bloodtest, Dogtainers did EVERYTHING. Door to door. Even picked her up from our country town in WA and then delivered her to us in our villa here. We left her in a cattery for a couple of weeks so we were settled here before she came. So I can't give you any information about import permit because they arranged all that.


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

flossie said:


> Apart from the AQIS vaccine and bloodtest, Dogtainers did EVERYTHING. Door to door. Even picked her up from our country town in WA and then delivered her to us in our villa here. We left her in a cattery for a couple of weeks so we were settled here before she came. So I can't give you any information about import permit because they arranged all that.


that's ok, the info is up on some pet relocation websites, you have to go to the Dept. of Agric. and Fisheries or something like that with the paperwork and pay a small amount of AED to get the permit, my employer's HR I am sure they will help me with this... thanks again


----------

